# Lizzy Skink question



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I might be in the wrong section maybe this should be under tactics but here goes and sorry if I posted in the wrong spot.

I am building a 500 point all Skink army because I love skirmishers and I just think it would be fun to play and something you don't see everyday so my question is what to arm them with should I arm them all the same way blowpipe/handweapon or different units with different weapons?

I will be playing Skaven Dwarf and WOC
I just want to know what is best thing to equip
Them with?
Thank you


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are you making an all skirmisher army or ranked up units?


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I would like to try all skirmishers

With a couple salamanders of course


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

personaly i would go with blowpipes, their awsome. also they will deal with the high toughness of the WOC and dwarfs so.....ye, blowpipes


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm also in the process of making a all-skink army. I'm taking lots of blowpipe skinks as my core initially (at 1k, for 2k I'm adding a kroxiskink unit) since javelins are more expensive and will rarely do anything for you (and a 6+/6++ save in combat is pretty useless when you are T2 with no rank bonus).

AT 2k I'm still not sure if I'll take Tehenhuin to lead my Sotek based army or have a shadow slaan to be 'observing' it... if I did the second I would be more tempted to switch to 50-50 javelin-blowpipes since Okkam's would make the skinks S6, which works for javelins too (bye bye heavy inf/cav).


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe, if you have Lore of Beasts, there is a +3S +3A spell. Now, if you take Skinks with Javalins, that not only means you'll be firing at S6 (Which many won't survive) but they are posioned as well. Coupled with that, you'll give them +3A, meaning they have 4A, so, even if they do get attacked by some units, you'll be dishing out 4 Strength 6 attacks back at them! This makes them not only "unchargable" to most units, but also unignorable.

Tehenhuin would be a great army leader if you bung him on an Ancient Stegadon, not only does this give me +3 Armor Save, but it gives you access to the EotG, which gives +1 to casting attempts and the awesome -1/-2 To Hit with Range (great against Dwarf and Skaven) Plus, he has a weapon that gives +2 Strength on charge, if you throw Burning Contigation on, you can do even more damage when you charge with him.

Or, you could be really mean, and put 30 Chameleon Skinks on the field, which is pretty much unbeatable. Stick them in heavy cover and coupled with their -1 to hit buff, they can be pretty much safe from fire. Any unit that charges them will be dead. 60 Strength 3 shots, all poisoned (with -1 to hit from multishot) Plus they can always move and shoot.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Those beast spells only work on characters... not normal models such as skinks.

Tehenhuin on EotG makes a very expensive model, so is only possible in games of over 2400pts.

Same goes for 30 chammy skinks: its very expensive and if you do get charged then you're dead (or a magic missile or 2 would be pretty painful). They are good, but most units would still survive a stand and shoot from them... and if you do get into combat with anything more then a handful of models then the chammies are toast.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Really? Only work on characters? I thought it was the other way round!

Cool, imagine that on Kroq-Gar.... 8 Strength, 8 Attacks, with Grymlok doing 10 Strength 8 Attacks!

Sure Tehenhuin is expensive, but if you wanna do a big Skink only army, do it in style! The missle protection would be very handy.

I've read/heard reports from friends who've played against or ran a Cham skink heavy army, they said they pretty much wiped anything out, at least cause them to panic. 30 Skinks is 60 shots, with the poison chance, that's a lot of dice rolls, a lot of potential 6's to take those 1 W units away!

Plus, they can move and shoot, so never have to stay if they don't want to. Guess it comes down to your dice rolls.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You can use wyssand's to make your javalins S4... but its much more effective to use okkam's. Its why I'm thinking to add a Slaan to my 2k skink army.

My plan is to march into an enemy unit's face (close as poss) with a kroxiskink unit (32 skink, 4 krox), okkam's my unit then unleash 8 S6 javs, 8 S6 javs on stand and shoot then 8 S6 skink attacks at high initiative backed up by 12 S9 krox attacks at ASL. I think it'll be pretty lethal, but if things do go bad I'll have 6 ranks and so should be steadfast at cold blooded Ld7 with the krox surviving to smack the enemy every turn.
Should be a fun unit able to take on most enemies by the time the rest of my skink-interception-force gets working (skirmishers, chammies, sallies, terradon and thinking an ancient BSB with steg war spear).


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

The +1 str/+1 tough signature spell would still work on selected units at least. Just not the +3str/+3attack. Though it seems like Harmonic Convergence from a skink priest would be more useful, with the amount of 2x multiple shots you get from blow darts.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Harmonic Convergence, the wording is a bit strange on that one. Either way tho, would be pretty sweet rerolling any 1's. 

The thing is, you can make blocks of Weapon + Shield skinks can't you? I don't have any and never thought about until now.... since you get the standard bearers now, you could make a great blocking unit to hold people up for a turn....


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They're quite cheap and reasomably decent... but with T2 enemies tend to sythe through them incredibly quickly, so you need lots of buffing or big units to make them work for you.


----------

